# Is it Good When Your Favorite Things Are Obscure?



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2019)

Some of my favorite television series and video games are not well-known: for example, my top five favorite television series are, in no particular order, _Reboot, Gargoyles, Swat Kats, Street Sharks,_ and _Captain Simian and the Space Monkeys,_ none of which are as famous as (for example) _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ or _Batman: the Animated Series._ Similarly, some of my favorite video games are _Crystal Caves, Secret Agent, Commander Keen, Bio Menace, Major Stryker, Jazz Jackrabbit,_ and the original _Duke Nukem,_ none of which are as well-known as any _Mario_, _Zelda,_ or _Kirby_ games.

On one hand, I am rather displeased that my favorite television series and video games are obscure, since few people to whom I speak have heard of them, but, on the other hand, that also makes me feel special, so that, when I do meet some of the rare few people who have heard of those franchises, we feel like members of a privileged group, sharing a special secret that not everyone knows; that is a great way to connect with people who otherwise would be strangers.

What does everyone else say about this subject? Do you like it when your favorite media are obscure?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2019)

sounds like the things you like are simply old rather than obscure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2019)

I think you're trying to hard to make yourself a special snowflake.  Every show you mentioned I've seen others on here express nostalgia for.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 11, 2019)

I really don't think of 'obscure' shows as special in the sense you're describing. If you like any entertainment media, you like it for the enjoyment value it provides to you personally, not because of how influential said media is or isn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheeky (Mar 11, 2019)

Obscure =/= For children


----------



## Gin (Mar 11, 2019)

liking things that few other people have heard of can be a cool potential talking point and it's nice to sometimes be the first one on a bandwagon and exposing your friends to something new

i don't feel 'special' for liking obscure stuff tho no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Mar 11, 2019)

Idk I just like what I like  Sometimes is ends up being something less-known.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 11, 2019)

All I really care about is how much I enjoyed something. Doesn’t particularly matter to me how many other people know or don’t know about it.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 11, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> All I really care about is how much I enjoyed something. Doesn’t particularly matter to me how many other people know or don’t know about it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 12, 2019)

Nah it sucks cock. I wish more people would appreciate the "Legend of Heroes : Trails of" series of JRPGs.

And by appreciate I mean learn of its existence and then play it.

Play Trails in the Sky FC cunts. Do it now.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2019)

I like obscure liquor and beers. I don't care who knows about or doesn't know about it just means more for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 13, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I like obscure liquor and beers. I don't care who knows about or doesn't know about it just means more for me.



I'm a beer enthusiast so feel free to share XD. 

Then again the selection around my area is kinda shite.


----------



## Aduro (Mar 13, 2019)

Its better for things not to be obscure so that fans can share their enjoyment of it.

For example ASOIAF has a massive community whifh means fans can see tons of hidden jokes and brilliant little details.

The community is well worth any amount of loudmouth idiots why think Dany's name is actually Khaleesi because they just watch the show for tits and dragons.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 13, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm a beer enthusiast so feel free to share XD.
> 
> Then again the selection around my area is kinda shite.


What area you living and what do you like to drink?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 13, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> What area you living and what do you like to drink?



Miami Fl. 

Any kind of beer, lager, stout, ipa, anything.

Except the cheap crap of course.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 14, 2019)

It sucks. I wish more people were into industrial, post-modern, middlecore, bagpipe yodeling.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 14, 2019)

I wonder if people here like Deadliest Catch or Dirty Jobs


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 14, 2019)

Yamato said:


> I wonder if people here like Deadliest Catch or Dirty Jobs



Not exactly those but that's the kinda tv I watch when there's nothing else to watch or do.

I especially like Brit ones about bad tenants/land lords.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 14, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Miami Fl.
> 
> Any kind of beer, lager, stout, ipa, anything.
> 
> Except the cheap crap of course.



I don't know if this qualifies as obscure, but Boddington, a British beer, is the best I've ever had by a mile.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 14, 2019)

Snowless said:


> I don't know if this qualifies as obscure, but Boddington, a British beer, is the best I've ever had by a mile.



Oof. Never seen that one here


----------



## Snowless (Mar 14, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Oof. Never seen that one here



I can find it just at Publix, so maybe it's there.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 14, 2019)

Naw frankly it kinda sucks keeping my enjoyment of certain things so bottled up and compartmentalized. 

I wish more people knew of Mogeko Castle and the game designer known as Funamusea.

Although I suppose that's the nature of a lot of _mostly one person passion projects_.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 14, 2019)

Zaxxon said:


> Naw frankly it kinda sucks keeping my enjoyment of certain things so bottled up and compartmentalized.
> 
> I wish more people knew of Mogeko Castle and the game designer known as Funamusea.
> 
> Although I suppose that's the nature of a lot of _mostly one person passion projects_.



It's fun to be able to expose other people to things you enjoy, though.


----------



## Fëanáro (Mar 14, 2019)

It depends on whether your reaction to their not being known makes you sound like a hipster or not...


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 14, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> _Reboot, Gargoyles, Swat Kats, Street Sharks,_ and _Captain Simian and the Space Monkeys_


For the record, none of those things are really obscure: _Gargoyles, Swat Kats, and Street Sharks_ were pretty big hits in their day, but that was nearly thirty years ago. _Reboot_ even got a (poorly received) uh... reboot. The love for that one never died. _Captain Simian_ is probably the one closest to obscure, but even if they did watch it, I could find people that knew about it. 

Might be more accurate to say it's hard to people that like your tastes in vintage.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I like obscure liquor and beers. I don't care who knows about or doesn't know about it just means more for me.


Only downside is that if that obscure thing needs to turn a profit and doesn't, it's obscurity dooms it to a short life.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2019)

Sunrider said:


> For the record, none of those things are really obscure: _Gargoyles, Swat Kats, and Street Sharks_ were pretty big hits in their day, but that was nearly thirty years ago. _Reboot_ even got a (poorly received) uh... reboot. The love for that one never died. _Captain Simian_ is probably the one closest to obscure, but even if they did watch it, I could find people that knew about it.



In that case, in your mind, what is an example of an obscure television series?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Miami Fl.
> 
> Any kind of beer, lager, stout, ipa, anything.
> 
> Except the cheap crap of course.



Dogfish head, magic hat should be available down there. The folks at Stone always have fantastic beers.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2019)

Sunrider said:


> For the record, none of those things are really obscure: _Gargoyles, Swat Kats, and Street Sharks_ were pretty big hits in their day, but that was nearly thirty years ago. _Reboot_ even got a (poorly received) uh... reboot. The love for that one never died. _Captain Simian_ is probably the one closest to obscure, but even if they did watch it, I could find people that knew about it.
> 
> Might be more accurate to say it's hard to people that like your tastes in vintage.
> 
> Only downside is that if that obscure thing needs to turn a profit and doesn't, it's obscurity dooms it to a short life.



I pay a premium at times for my vices that's for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 14, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, in your mind, what is an example of an obscure television series?


Masked Rider


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 14, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, in your mind, what is an example of an obscure television series?


Darkplace, at least outside of the UK. Aside from the person who introduced me to it, I haven't met anyone that knows about it without me showing them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2019)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> Masked Rider



I actually have heard of that series, but almost everyone refers to it as _Kamen Rider._



Moritsune said:


> Darkplace, at least outside of the UK. Aside from the person who introduced me to it, I haven't met anyone that knows about it without me showing them.



Add me to that list, because I have never heard of that series before now, either; that is similar to how I have never met a single person who has heard of the death metal band Chastisement before I mention them.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 14, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I actually have heard of that series, but almost everyone refers to it as _Kamen Rider._
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to that list, because I have never heard of that series before now, either; that is similar to how I have never met a single person who has heard of the death metal band Chastisement before I mention them.


See, I'm not even talking about Kamen Rider the japanese TV series. Masked Rider was a 40 episode american adaptation of Kamen Rider Black RX that aired in the mid 90's.

That's obscure.


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, in your mind, what is an example of an obscure television series?


The Perils of Penelope Pitstop


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 14, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is akin to how _Power Rangers_ is an American adaptation of _Super Sentai?_ I did also watch _Big Bad Beetleborgs_ and _VR Troopers,_ both of which are further American adaptations of Japanese properties.
> 
> 
> 
> I have, in fact, heard of that series, as well as _Wacky Races,_ the series from which that series was spun off.


Yes, in the sense that it was basically a different show just using footage from whatever Tokusatsu show was currently airing in japan.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2019)

The popularity of the things I like only starts to matter in two situations:

The lack of popularity is endangering the future of the thing
The mass popularity of the thing is causing the creators to pander to the dumb fans, sullying the quality of the thing for me
Selfish as it is, I prefer the first one over the second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 14, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, in your mind, what is an example of an obscure television series?


I guess a decent example is an old series a roommate asked me to pirate called _Cybersix_. She was super into it and up to now is the only person I've met that's ever mentioned it. 

Another example might be _Gogol Bordello_, a Bulgarian (?) gypsy-rock group. Their following (at least in the west) is dedicated but extremely small compared to _The Pixies_ or something much bigger like _Pearl Jam_. The three whole people I've run into that follow them were legit surprised I knew who they were. 



Tendοu Sοuji said:


> Masked Rider


I dunno about where you grew up but from my perspective _everyone_ knew _Masked Rider_, on account of that two-episode feature in _Power Rangers._ It just never got the love _Rangers_ did. _VR Troopers_ was in the same boat. 

I will say it seemed hard to find anyone that knew _Ultraman_ or _Super-Human Samurai Syber Squad_, probably owing to their odd time slots.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 15, 2019)

Sunrider said:


> I guess a decent example is an old series a roommate asked me to pirate called _Cybersix_. She was super into it and up to now is the only person I've met that's ever mentioned it.
> 
> Another example might be _Gogol Bordello_, a Bulgarian (?) gypsy-rock group. Their following (at least in the west) is dedicated but extremely small compared to _The Pixies_ or something much bigger like _Pearl Jam_. The three whole people I've run into that follow them were legit surprised I knew who they were.
> 
> ...



Yeah he did feature in Power Rangers, but the vast majority of people I don't think ever made the effort to see the show. 

Ultraman is a good shout, pretty sure it only had like 13 episodes.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 15, 2019)

Snowless said:


> I don't know if this qualifies as obscure, but Boddington, a British beer, is the best I've ever had by a mile.


boddington is a good choice my man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 16, 2019)

Sunrider said:


> I guess a decent example is an old series a roommate asked me to pirate called _Cybersix_. She was super into it and up to now is the only person I've met that's ever mentioned it.



I have, in fact, heard of that series, but I am not intimately familiar with it; have you ever heard of _Cyber Nine_ (which has no conenction at all to _Cyber Six)?_


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 16, 2019)

Nope, brand-new to me.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 17, 2019)

Cyber 6... Cyber 9...

!

Cyber....... 69


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 17, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Cyber 6... Cyber 9...
> 
> !
> 
> Cyber....... 69


I'd watch that pr0n.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 17, 2019)

One of my favorite obscure things is searching for mythical beings--and guess what!! I found one!! An actual Leprechaun and his gold!! Here he is:


Oops! Deku is plenty green, but not at all Irish! Here's the Real Thing:

Now you've found him, too!!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Cyber 6... Cyber 9...
> 
> !
> 
> Cyber....... 69



Actually, the proper spelling of the second series is "Xyber 9;" I had forgotten that until I looked it up.


----------

